# Struck by speed



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

This guy is so fast/


----------



## AZ Stinger (Aug 30, 2012)

Yeah he is...


----------



## Falconthrust (May 12, 2013)

Oh I remember this guy, legendary.


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

dgui said:


> This guy is so fast/


You probably taught him how it's done.


----------

